
IBM: Mind reading is less than five years away. For real. (2011) - lars
https://www.cnet.com/news/ibm-mind-reading-is-less-than-five-years-away-for-real/
======
tboyd47
> People will be able to utilize computing technology to figure out some of
> what others are thinking. Also, we'll never need passwords again.

What is this, science fiction? People will _always_ need passwords.

